# Fixing my copperhead.



## Franklinwallbrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have a camera that works to take pictures, so...but I can tell you how it is going if you care (I figured this might sway people to actually fix something rather than just buying a new one).

     I love my Razer Copperhead. In fact, I've never been without it. Ever since I've had a computer (~5yrs) I've had my Copperhead (I know I'm young). But now it is starting to die on me. I was throwing around the idea of buying another Razer mouse (probably the Lachesis). Then I remembered good Ol' Solaris17 & his adventure fixing his Copperhead. I decided that I'm trying to be green and reduce and reuse, so there is no reason to abandon my Copperhead now.

     I have found where I think that the problem is, which I believe to be around the area that the wire goes into the mouse itself. I believe this is do to traveling with the mouse and improper storage techniques. When I didn't have my laptop I would take my mouse with me to friends houses and I would wrap the wire around the mouse, severely bending the wire at the top of the mouse. Up until recently, I was still doing this, then I started to have problems. So, a word of warning: Don't wrap your mouse up like I did. 

     Now, I don't have a soldering iron or solder, but I believe that my father-in-law has a soldering iron and solder. I've also been talking to Solaris about this and one helpful hint that I have found is that there is only one screw holding the mouse together. You have to slide the top of the mouse down in order to get the top to come off.

    That's where I'm at...


----------



## erocker (Nov 27, 2008)

If the wire is still making contact with it's soldier point and it hasn't broken fully off yet, a little superglue will do the trick.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Nov 27, 2008)

There is no point on that wire that is soldered. The end of the wire plugs into the mouse-board.


----------



## erocker (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh right.  Well that may make it a bit easier then if the wire is just coming out of the plug-end.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 27, 2008)

http://razerblueprints.net/index.php/Copperhead/copperhead-disassembly-guide.html

That's got step by step instructions and pics to go along with Solaris' guide.  May help?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Nov 27, 2008)

That does a little. I already figured out how to disassemble it, but I didn't disassemble the buttons, so...but thanks. I wonder if I can't figure out how to fix it if Razer could sell me another cord?


----------

